# Recommend works to the poster above



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Like the title says, in this thread you recommend a works to the poster above *based on a work or selection of works stated by that poster*. You can contribute to other posters above you by quoting and adding to the list so that in the end we get various series of recommendations. I ask to order your recommendations chronologically if you can bother.

My selection is a collection of sonorous nocturnal music:

Debussy - Nocturnes (1899)
Bartók - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta (1936)
Ligeti - Atmosphères (1961)
Boulez - Pli selon pli (1962-1989)
Messiaen - Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum (1964) 
Birtwistle - The triumph of Time (1972)
Dutilleux - Ainsi la nuit (1976)


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Nocturnal music:

Ives - Central Park in the Dark (1906)
Schoeck - Sommernacht, for string orchestra (1945)
Britten - Nocturne for tenor, seven instruments and strings, Op. 60 (1958)
Hoddinott - Night Music, for orchestra, Op. 48 (1966)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Now what would you like to be recommended on?


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Works that cause fear or that have a disturbing feeling, but as unsung as possible.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

EDIT: never mind. I think I get it now.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

MusicSybarite said:


> Works that cause fear or that have a disturbing feeling, but as unsung as possible.


I guess Xenakis and Penderecki are the composers if unsung means literally not sang and not 'obscure'.
I know these two "scary" works to some extent.

Xenakis - Metastasis (1954)
Xenakis - Jonchaies for 109 musicians (1977)

Now I want people to recommend you more that I'm sure they know but also for the sake of the thread people can recommend me now something diametrically opposed to this. Something lyrical and peaceful like

Debussy - Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (1894)
Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé (1912)
Butterworth - The Banks of Green Willow (1913)
Vaughan-Williams - A Pastoral Symphony (1922)


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Prokofiev: Violin Cto no. 1: first movement
Fauré: Canticle de Jean Racine 


How about some music that is happy like
Grieg: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen?


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I guess Xenakis and Penderecki are the composers if unsung means literally not sang and not 'obscure'.
> I know these two "scary" works to some extent.
> 
> Xenakis - Metastasis (1954)
> ...


Just a side comment here on the Vaughan Williams Pastoral Symphony, his third symphony. I just listened to it last evening (Handley/Liverpool, 1991, EMI) and read the interesting liner notes from 2002 by Andrew Achenbach. This critic cites VW as saying that his Pastoral Symphony is actually "wartime music" that he developed while on duty in France in 1916. After VW finished writing the piece in 1921 it premiered under Adrian Boult. Many critics dismissed it as incomprehensible or obtuse, one saying, for example, that it was "like a cow looking over a gate," while others recognized its wartime genesis and said it was "strong and courageous." According to Achenbach, there is in this work "...massive disquiet and impassioned anguish simmering beneath the contemplative surface" despite the elegiac mood. So perhaps one can find in the VW Pastoral Symphony something beyond the lyrical and peaceful. I heard that and found it interesting.


----------



## Common Listener (Apr 6, 2019)

20centrfuge said:


> How about some music that is happy like
> Grieg: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen?


Weber's "Rondo Brillante" comes to mind but the first thing that popped into my head, just focusing on the "happy," is Haydn's "Le Matin" symphony.

I'd be interested in another piece like Bartok's "Concerto for Orchestra" (aside from Kodaly's piece of the same name). I just (probably poorly) described part of what I like about it in another thread, saying it "is so sonically fascinating, aggressive but controlled, and purposeful,"but don't let that restrict you.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

There is 
Lutosławski's Concerto for Orchestra (1954). 

The music of Jean-Louis Martinet is very energetic/Bartokian. 

I want something like Morton Feldman's late pieces.


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I want something like Morton Feldman's late pieces.


I haven't heard all of her music, but check out Linda Catlin Smith, who took lessons from Feldman. For example:

Among the Tarnished Stars
Memory Forms

I'd like some pieces that obsess over a single musical idea, twists and turns it, runs it through all of these transformations, etc. But no explicit "theme and variation" works, if that makes sense. I don't know how else to explain it, but some examples of what I'm thinking of:

Boulez - Dérive 2 (1990-2009)
Boulez - Sur Incises (1996-1998)
Rihm - Jagden und Formen (1995-2008)
Poppe - Speicher (2008-2013)


----------



## Shosty (Mar 16, 2020)

MusicSybarite said:


> Works that cause fear or that have a disturbing feeling, but as unsung as possible.


I don't know if it can be considered scary, but Penderecki's 3rd Symphony definitely makes me feel a bit anxious.

I'm looking for music similar to Schnittke's Concerto Grosso no.1 (1976-77)


----------

